# Aluminium mesh vents



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm odrering some acrylic to build a tank for some new T's. I'm trying to find some aluminium mesh vents from somewhere in the UK (rather than drilling holes) something similar to these:









Anyone come across anything like them?

Cheers in advance.


----------

